
“Just” - duck
http://bradfrost.com/blog/post/just/
======
dudul
I have a similar relationship with "Just", but in the context of
requirements/implementation at work. As in "can we just stick this thing in a
DB?" "can we just add a checkbox to disable this flooby?" "can we just
serialize it and be done with it?"

Each time I hear "just" when trying to find a solution to a problem (with
always the next question being "how long is it gonna take?") I get suspicious
and make a point of playing devil's advocate.

------
al2o3cr
I also try to avoid using "just" when asking things from other specialties -
for example, asking the ops team to "just install Kafka" after reading one
blog post about it.

